
Ask HN: If AI teached mankind a new language, are we AI? - statsaresimple
With the breakthrough shown by AI in go game, some commenter suggested that it could provide new heuristics for playing. Abstracting this idea, in the future,  the new machine learning methods applied to real world situations could be used to solve real life situations in new ways, that new way of acting could be explained with new ideas, concepts and in the end it could be a new language for describing our world.  Like virtual reality in with new features are transfered directly to our brains and we have learned to interpreter and transmit to other humans that information via a new language. In such a state I wonder if our intelligence could be described as natural intelligence or if by contrary our brain should be modelled from infancy in this new language,  connected to those AI that provides our eyes for new concepts (like glasses). In that symbiosis, I think that our intelligence would have become a new AI.
======
smt88
Answering this question requires good definitions of "artificial",
"intelligence", and "artificial intelligence". None are easy to agree on. With
some set of definitions, the answer could easily be "yes". With another, it
could easily be "no".

While the concept of machines as teachers, parents, or originators of culture
is very interesting, trying to come up with these definitions isn't. It's a
semantic argument and, until we actually _do_ need to talk about these things
in a well-defined way, pointless.

~~~
statsaresimple
The essential point is that machine can teach us by giving solutions to
problem (or games) that we can't solve. As times goes by, the role of machines
as teachers will need to be explored, and probably if such a system provides
good results it will be standardized. If there is a new way to learn we need
to reflect about how to apply it in the best way and how to explore all the
juice we can extract from mit, far from being a pointless action, we need to
frame it with the information we are getting from the improvement in ML. We
need to develop the concepts and ideas about it because the reward could be
immense.

